# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Δοκιμη ταρατσοpc FREEBSD 6.2

## harrylaos

Αυριο, θα δοκιμασω να εγκαταστησω στο "μελλοντικο" ταρατσοpc το οποιο καθεται, το Freebsd 6.2 
Θα ηθελα με καποιο τροπο το ιδιο το μηχανημα με το συγκεκριμενο λειτουργικο συστημα να αποτελεσει την λυση Bsd Μεριας αντι του Μικροτικ.
Εχω διαβασει τα hardware notes και αναφερουν οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τις cm6, cm9 αφου ... The ath(4) driver supports all Atheros Cardbus or PCI cards, except those that are based on the AR5005VL chipset. Εχω σκεφτει να κανω Full Installation με οτι διαθεσιμο πορτ. 

Εχει κανεις επιχειρησει το συγκεκριμενο τεστ?
Εχει κανεις καποια πρωτη αποψη?
Ξερει καποιος με ποιο προγραμμα bsd η 3rd party θα γινει σκαναρισμα?
Η εντολη pciconf -lv θα μου δειξει λογικα τα properties και την compatibility η οχι?

----------


## dweller

θα σου πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις κάποια νεότερη έκδοση, πχ 6.3beta ή 7beta, καθώς έχουν νεότερο hal απο ο,τι η 6.2.
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/s ... f.hal.o.uu
Το freebsd το είχα δοκιμάσει πριν απο αρκετό καιρό, πάνω απο εναν χρόνο. Τότε θυμάμαι παρ'ολο που την έβρισκε την κάρτα cm9 δεν μπορούσε να κάνει associate με τίποτα. Scan λογικά θα κάνεις με το kismet, αν και τα βασικά τα βλέπεις και απο το ifconfig.
Τελικά το freebsd κατέληξε μόνο στα υπόλοιπα pc-ιά του σπιτιού  :: 
Πές μας τις εντυπώσεις σου.

----------


## harrylaos

Τα κλασσικα ασχετα ποστς... Σε καθε τοπικ εχουμε 4-5 ατομα... Διαχρονικο φαινομενο... Θα καθαριστουν απο τον fon_hussan.




> Τότε θυμάμαι παρ'ολο που την έβρισκε την κάρτα cm9 δεν μπορούσε να κάνει associate με τίποτα. Scan λογικά θα κάνεις με το kismet, αν και τα βασικά τα βλέπεις και απο το ifconfig.


Η καρτα ειναι της Winstron με το chipset atheros 5212a αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Πως την βλεπει και δεν μπορει να κανει assosiate ap? Αυτο δεν το εχω δει πολλες φορες μετα την εποχη του Red Hat 7.1!

Δεν ηξερα οτι ετοιμαζεται να βγει New Free Bsd... Που κατεβαζω το Release Candidate η κατι παρομοιο? Δεν εχω βρει κατι σχετικο και στο site λεει στο μεν ενα "Not Found" και στο αλλο -βγαζει το release table χωρις ακριβες ημερομηνιες-(? huh???)

Ερωτηση δευτερη. Το kismet εχει βγει για bsd? το ειχα δει στο gentoo και σε κατι αλλα distros αλλα για bsd? Δωσε λινκ αμα εχεις.
Θα το επιχειρησω και εγω ο ιδιος με το 6.2 θα το παλεψω λιγο και οτι βγει. Ειναι παντως μεσα στις προδιαγραφες του Λ.Σ. αυτου να τα καταφερνει σε τετοια με μεγιστη ασφαλεια. Θα τα πουμε αυριο που θα το δοκιμασω στην δουλεια.

----------


## dweller

> Η καρτα ειναι της Winstron με το chipset atheros 5212a αν θυμαμαι καλα.
> Πως την βλεπει και δεν μπορει να κανει assosiate ap? Αυτο δεν το εχω δει πολλες φορες μετα την εποχη του Red Hat 7.1!


σου λέω απλά τι είχα συναντήσει τότε, δεν το είχα ψάξει παραπάνω το συγκεκριμένο.



> Δεν ηξερα οτι ετοιμαζεται να βγει New Free Bsd... Που κατεβαζω το Release Candidate η κατι παρομοιο? Δεν εχω βρει κατι σχετικο και στο site λεει στο μεν ενα "Not Found" και στο αλλο -βγαζει το release table χωρις ακριβες ημερομηνιες-(? huh???)


ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/



> Ερωτηση δευτερη. Το kismet εχει βγει για bsd? το ειχα δει στο gentoo και σε κατι αλλα distros αλλα για bsd? Δωσε λινκ αμα εχεις.


για ο,τιδήποτε υπάρχει στα πορτς θα το βρείς στο http://www.freshports.org.

----------


## ngia

νομίζω αξίζει τον κόπο να το ψάξεις .. το freebsd ήταν στην ουσία το πρώτο mikrotik like λειτουργικό που εμφανίστηκε στο δίκτυο ...

----------


## harrylaos

> νομίζω αξίζει τον κόπο να το ψάξεις .. το freebsd ήταν στην ουσία το πρώτο mikrotik like λειτουργικό που εμφανίστηκε στο δίκτυο ...


Και μαλιστα αν δουλεψει θα χρησιμοποιουμε ενα p4 pc αντι για δυο (ενα για routing, ενα για υπηρεσιες) γιατι ειναι ικανο να σηκωσει services που το μικρο... ουτε καν ονειρευεται.

*fon_hussan (22/11/2007,19:15): Κάποιες απαντήσεις διασπάστηκαν και μεταφέρθηκαν σε παραλίες ζεστές και άνετες...! <==> με ειδική πτήση των ΟΤ αερογραμμών*

----------


## harrylaos

Προσπαθησα οσο μπορουσα και εφαγα μια μουτζα. Σχετικα δεν ξερω γιατι, αλλα το 6.2 με ολα τα Updates και τα mods δεν εγινε δουλεια.
Δεν ξερω τι εφτιαξε ολα πηγαν απο το κακο στο χειροτερο, Εχασα το remote για καμια 30αρια φορες σχεδον καθε 5 λεπτα, ΠΑΝΗΛΙΘΙΑ FAKE ERRORS που ουτε τραγικα δεν μπορω να τα χαρακτηρισω (την μια δεν μπορουσε να βρει τι cpu υπαρχει στο συστημα, την αλλη δεν υποστηριζε καποιο προγραμμα και αναγκαστηκα να κατεβασω το wine σε παλιοτερες εκδοσεις, την αλλη ο printer εχει σφυριξει διαλυση...)  ::  .... το σκαν στα 2.4 ηταν αλλα ντι αλλων  ::  ....Ενας χρηστης με το ονομα USEROOT123 συνδεθηκε με ssh και δεν ξεσυνδεθηκε ποτε, Ο δισκος (που ηταν κακης καταστασης maxtor) παρεδωσε πνευμα μεσα σε 3 νυχτες στην ταρατσα και στο τελος καηκε και το τροφοδοτικο....

Το μονο καλο που μπορω να πω οτι μου αρεσε ηταν κατι test file transfers, οπου με ethernet καλωδιο Και δικτυακο δισκο ειδα 10mb/sec σταθερα για 8Gbdata, κατι αλλες δικες μου δοκιμες, το Gateway το οποιο ηταν σχετικα καλο αλλα οχι γρηγορο(Ping 0.01ms εως 8second), ο κλασσικος κυριος Καλαμαρης... ενα νεο τορρεντ προγραμμα το Bitspirit Οπου διαπιστωσα οτι φορτωνε τα data πανω στην μνημη με αποτελεσμα ο δισκος να μην γραφει πολλες φορες αρα και μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης κατι το οποιο με ενθουασιασε τα μαλλα.
Αυτα!!!

Υπαρχει καποιος εδω που να εχει ενα premade installation του FreeBsd 6.2 η κατι αντιστοιχο?
Ξανα installation απο την αρχη με ολα τα Packages ειναι λιγο πακετο και ειμαι και κατσουφης απο την αποτυχια....
Τσαντιλα μεγαλη.  ::   ::   ::  
Να περιμενω το 7 μηπως και γινει τιποτα "σπουδαιο και τρομερο" με το hal η οχι?

----------


## akripo

Βασικά αν στο FreeBSD κρατάς συχνά-πυκνά backup του /var/db/pkg και να περνεις backup όλα τα εγκατεστημένα πακέτα με το pkg_create πριν απο καθε μαζικό port/package upgrade δεν θα έχεις ποτέ πρόβλημα. Και να σου παρουσιαστεί, θα μπορείς να το επιδιορθώσεις. 
Εγώ προσωπικά κρατάω και μια λίστα με τα αρχικά στο tree πακέτα με το pkg_cutleaves -l για να ξέρω όλα τα ανεξάρτητα πακέτα που θέλω.

Οσον αφορά την ταχύτητα δικτύου δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ενεργοποιήσεις και το polling και κάνεις tune το tcp/ip stack μέσω του sysctl, αν ναι, θα δείς ακόμη μεγαλύτερες δυκτιακές ταχύτητες.

Αν θές να βρείς έτοιμα images, ορισμένα sites δίνουν έτοιμα vmware images για όλες τις εκδοσεις , (το site του vmware αν θυμαμαι καλά δίνει και την 7beta1) όπότε εσύ μπορείς να μπουτάρεις με αυτά στο workstation σου και με dump ή tar και με ενα freesbie στο remote μηχανημα για boot και μεταφορα data μέσω δυκτίου να κάνεις restore και να φτιάξεις τα partitions και τον boot record.

Ειδικά για χρήσεις τύπου "ταρατσοpc" για routers η εγκαταστάσεις σε αρχαιο μηχάνημα η flash disk, η καλυτερη λ'υση είναι τα nanobsd scripts που εμπεριέχονται σε κάθε source code του FreeBSD
/usr/tools/tools/nanobsd/nanobsd.sh

ΥΓ ... Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι το θες το hal και το wine στο ταρατσοpc  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Εχει δοκιμασει καποιος το free-bsd 7 σε ταρατσο-pc με θετικα αποτελεσματα? (Δηλαδη να κατεφερει να κανει associate το αλλο λινκ...)

----------

